# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: تقویم فارسی

## ehsan_gol65

سلام 
کسی Date Picker فارسی یا شمسی ایجاد کرده تا حالا در GWT ؟

----------


## ehsan_gol65

یعنی هیچ کس نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## ehsan_gol65

درستش کردم ، هر کسی می خواد بگه ، توضیحاتش رو بزارم......................

----------


## sahama

سلام
چه کار خوبی می کنی اگر بذاری

----------


## asp2.net

سلام میشه جهت رویت بزاری؟

----------


## هانی هاشمی

شما از date picker های موجود جاوا اسکریپت می تونید استفاده کنید فقط کافیه یه object از نوع JavaScriptObject بسازین و بهش ربط بدین ;)

----------

